# Cory Colliers Fleet List



## mikedivetech (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi All,

We are trying to identify a wreck in Mounts Bay from which was discovered
a plate bearing a black diamond on a white flag,and a spoon engraved with the name Cory ltd London EC? . Does any one now if this was the address of Cory
ltd pre 1918. We also are looking for a fleet list for Cory Ltd before the end of 1918. Although Cory lost the Lady Cory Wright on mine laying duties we have this 
wreck much further away. My line of thought is that Cory's may have sold a ship on and it was sunk under another name etc. All help gratefully received.

Regards

Mike(Thumb)


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi Mike, as you may have noticed, whilst down there, Mount's Bay is fairly big,
stretches from Tater Dhu to Lizard Point. Can you be a bit more specific as to location?


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

I don't know about Cory but here are two ships (I'm sure there were others) lost at Mounts Bay:

1905
French ketch, Louis, of Boulogne, 145 tons, laden with road metal, bound from Guernsey for Cardiff, driven ashore at Cricabello Point, between Poldhu and Gunwalloe Church Cove, in Mounts Bay. Mate Yves Offret, cook Louis Luffigo and seaman Leon Carmlett survived. The captain, named Gonyer (32), was drowned in his cabin while fetching his papers. Seaman Pierre Petibar (21) was swept away.

1912
Liverpool steamer Hellopes while on a voyage from Garston to Falmouth with coal.

regards,
Martin


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Steamers Lost in the Bay
Maud 1912
La Vague 1915
Denise 1917
Brankelow
Tripolitania 1912
Jannikis 1921
Glendale 1918
Lake Harris 1918
Taycraig 1936
Cragoswald 1911
Primrose 1906
Antwerpen 1917
Hellopes 1911
Clara 1917
Pursuit 1918
Commandante Barathieu 1918


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Are you off The Lizard, since you mention Lady Cory Wright?
35 ships were scuttled there in WWI 1916-1918.
Pearl, 
Lucent, 
Polymnia, 
Tyne, 
Noya, 
Sommenia, 
Garthclyde, 
Foylemore, 
Lydie, 
Cheviot Grange,
Henley,
Mountby
Limbourne
Westwood


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

ps ... there is still a mystery as to what happened to the SOLA in 1912.


----------



## mikedivetech (Nov 28, 2007)

treeve said:


> Are you off The Lizard, since you mention Lady Cory Wright?
> 35 ships were scuttled there in WWI 1916-1918.
> Pearl,
> Lucent,
> ...


The wreck in question lies inside the Wolf rock. The plate bears the same logo as the funnel marks ie black diamond on white. The spoon says Cory, yet it is not the Lady Cory Wright. Cory colliers only lost one ship from their fleet in this area. If I could find a fleet list I may find a ship was sold to another company and sunk under another name.


----------



## mikedivetech (Nov 28, 2007)

treeve said:


> ps ... there is still a mystery as to what happened to the SOLA in 1912.


 What was the Sola story


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolf Rock a different "kettle of fish" .. way outside of Mount's Bay.
I will get back as soon as I can.
I will also write up the SOLA story. Best Wishes, Raymond
ps Cory colliers are discussed elsewhere on SN ...
I am getting a book on colliers, as well.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolf Rock wrecks - steamers, that is,
Only steamer I know of is the London Trader 1915 somewhat south.
5 Uboats also, by the way; Then there is the Neville went down 1927, SW of Tol Pedn.
Unless you are talking about the infamous Runnelstone ...
the story goes around here that there is no rock, just a pile of ships. Which is not far
off, as the last ship actually took off the top of the rock. 
Runnelstone losses .. Moorview 1920, Sardiniero 1906, Primrose 1894, Acklington 1887, 
Benwick 1903, City of Westminster 1923, Harley 1892, Camel 1891, Lake Grafton 1920, 
Jose de Ambura 1915.

Christmas 1912
SS Sola disappeared off The Lizard, 3,103 tons, 34 passengers, and crew. On her way to 
South America with rail parts and staff; gales had raged all week and it was believed that
she was lost in those seas. Bodies had been washed up at Gunwalloe, along with two
lifeboats. 
I will see what else I can find ... All Best Raymond


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

ps have you seen the books ...
Century of Family Shipowning 1854-1954, John Cory & Sons Ltd, 1954. 
One Hundred Years - Cory Fleet, WSS.
Should give lists and pointers as to which ones were sold off.


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

On 7 Aug 1899, East Lothian, a full-rigged iron sailing ship of 1389 tons register, sunk some miles to the south of Wolf Rock, after colliding with HMS Sans Pareil.

About midnight 22 Jan 1903, Acadie II, a Dutch three-masted steel schooner of 299 tons, sank after colliding with steamship Gogo, 648 tons, at the entrance to the English Channel, near the Wolf Rock lighthouse.

On 30 Apr 1904, Spanish steamer, the Zazpirak-Bat, sunk after colliding with steamship Cresyl, of Hull, off Wolf Rock.

13 Aug 1904, during naval manoeuvres between Scilly Isles and the Wolf Rock, destroyer Decoy was accidentally rammed by destroyer Arun and the Decoy sank.

Not all steamers but thought I'd mention them anyway.
regards,
Martin


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi Martin, yes indeed, we have a list as long as your arm of
sailing vessels off these coasts. 
Zazpirak-Bat is a new one to me. Thanks.
There are a fair number of HMS as well. 
I seem to remember Port Cities has a list of Cory's from 1930 on. 
All Best, Raymond


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

mikedivetech said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are trying to identify a wreck in Mounts Bay from which was discovered
> a plate bearing a black diamond on a white flag,and a spoon engraved with the name Cory ltd London EC? . Does any one now if this was the address of Cory
> ...


Cory's London office was at Cory Buildings Fenchurch Street London EC3.
The only Cory vessel I can find who may fit the bill is HOCKWOLD O/N 129179, 1472 grt 245 X 36.2 X 15.9 ft. Built 1911 by S P Austin and son, Sunderland.
In 1915 she became a Naval collier No661 8/9/1917 Sunk in collision off the Lizard with the collier INTENT. Whilst on passage Penarth for Dover.
I have a full list of all Cory's vessels taken from the booklet "One Hundred Years" by the WSS, for it seems, Cory's in celebration of their centenary. Let me know if you need it.

Roger


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi Roger, Mike says the wreck he has "lies inside the Wolf Rock".
There is a lot of water between Wolf and Land's End.
Good to see someone has the WSS book. Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## mikedivetech (Nov 28, 2007)

melliget said:


> On 7 Aug 1899, East Lothian, a full-rigged iron sailing ship of 1389 tons register, sunk some miles to the south of Wolf Rock, after colliding with HMS Sans Pareil.
> 
> About midnight 22 Jan 1903, Acadie II, a Dutch three-masted steel schooner of 299 tons, sank after colliding with steamship Gogo, 648 tons, at the entrance to the English Channel, near the Wolf Rock lighthouse.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Martin. We have dived the Decoy,took ages to find. Nothing left of it but a pile of Loco style tubular boilers.
Mike


----------



## mikedivetech (Nov 28, 2007)

*SS Hockwold*

Gentleman,

Thanks to Rogers contribution I am confident in saying that the wreck we have found off the Lizard is that of the Cory collier SS. Hockwold. This is my first communication on S.N and have found it to be very rewarding. Thanks to all for the other contributions. I wonder if my luck is really in, and someone has a photograph of the Hockwold amongst their collection

Mike


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

"inside the Wolf rock"? is there another Wolf Rock off the Lizard?
Glad you have identified her, though, Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi Mike ...

I looked in my copy of "British Vessels Lost at Sea, 1914-18", PSL 1977 (originally HMSO 1919), and found the rather bald & uninformative statement about the loss of the HOCKWOLD : "9 Sept 1917, Sunk by collision off the Lizard"

Incidentally, the INTENT was sunk on 8th Feb 1918 4 miles E by N of Seaham by submarine torpedo, one life lost.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

just to throw a spanner into the works, gents. in the book Steam colliers, by C V Waine it mentions a ship called Hookwood of 1537 gross tons built in 1923. she carried the early black diamond on white funnel background and originally owned by Cory she was owned in 1929 by Hawksfield and sons. no mention as to her demise, though.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

nhp651 said:


> just to throw a spanner into the works, gents. in the book Steam colliers, by C V Waine it mentions a ship called Hookwood of 1537 gross tons built in 1923. she carried the early black diamond on white funnel background and originally owned by Cory she was owned in 1929 by Hawksfield and sons. no mention as to her demise, though.


Hello 
HOOKWOOD O/N 147515 was mined near the Tonge LV 23/11/1939 voyage Blyth for Dover, so clearly not a candidate for the wreck in question.
The logbooks of HOCKWOLD for 1917 are in the British National archive
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...7314&CATLN=6&Highlight=,129179&accessmethod=0
Her last logbook may give her exact position when lost.
A search of the web comes up with this page
http://www.hockwold.info/History/SSHockwold.htm
It may be worth e-mailing the correspondent for a photograph.

regards
Roger


----------



## mikedivetech (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks once again Roger. I visited the page at the N.A but must confess to never having used the service. I assume the do***ent highlighted refers to the O/N of Hockwold being 129179. I could use some pointers as to how this system operates. What would be held under this number? I would be asking for the last log entry from the ships log etc , Is this right. I await your guidance.

Regards

Mike


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Mike,
Sorry for the delay in replying but I have been on holiday.
Yes, go to that link and hit the REQUEST THIS button. Choose the digital express option and take it from there. It will cost £8.50 direct to your PC. No find no fee. Just ask for the last logbook of HOCKWOLD official number 129179
It may or may not give you some information.
Let us know how you get on.

regards
Roger


----------



## Thomson (Dec 13, 2006)

nhp651 said:


> just to throw a spanner into the works, gents. in the book Steam colliers, by C V Waine it mentions a ship called Hookwood of 1537 gross tons built in 1923. she carried the early black diamond on white funnel background and originally owned by Cory she was owned in 1929 by Hawksfield and sons. no mention as to her demise, though.


I am searching for a photo of SS Hookwood - is there one in the book mentioned? Any descriptive information on the vessel would be appreciated.
I have all the facts of building and owner and sinking but no photo.


----------



## mikedivetech (Nov 28, 2007)

Thomson said:


> I am searching for a photo of SS Hookwood - is there one in the book mentioned? Any descriptive information on the vessel would be appreciated.
> I have all the facts of building and owner and sinking but no photo.


I have obtained a copy of the book from Roger, but alas ,it has no photo of Hockwood.
However,thanks to the power of the internet,and this most excellent site and it's members, I have now got a picture of SS.Hockwood. This is the conclusion of my enquiry. I have identified the wreck,and obtained a picture,plus learned a few more details of Cory ltd. Many thanks to Roger for his guidance and assistance, and all the other members who contributed to the thread.

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## John F Cootes (Sep 18, 2009)

INFORMATION GATHERED FROM THE PUBLIC RECORDS OFFICE KEW 4th Jan 1999
Deaths @ sea 1917 BT. 334.17

Entry:
JONES T. age: 43 Master 37 Aberfeldy street, Pplar

Ship: HOCKWOLD owners William Cory & Sons 1911 129179

Builders: S.P. Austin & Sons 1472 tons 245. 36.2 15.9 170hp Screw (triple expansion engine)

The Hockwold sank 6.5 miles off Lizard Point after collision with the SS INTENT of Sunderland on September 7th 1917 Map Ref: 49.55.30 N 05.21.30 W

The Hockwold was sailing as an Admiralty Collier with a cargo of coal. She was heading towards the Dover Sraights.

(The captain of the Hockwold was my mothers uncle and he went down with his ship, I am intersted in any information anyone has on the wreck)

John Cootes Jan 1999


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

HOCKWOLD (1911 - 1917)
O.N. 129179. 1,472g. 854n. 245.0 x 36.2 x 15.9 feet.
T.3-cyl. (19”, 31” & 51” x 36”) engine made by North Eastern Marine Engineering Company Ltd., Sunderland. 170 NHP.
31.1.1911: Launched by S. P. Austin & Son Ltd., Sunderland (Yard No. 256), for Wm. Cory & Son Ltd., London. 3.1911: Completed. 16.4.1916: Transferred to Cory Colliers Ltd. 8.9.1917: Whilst serving as Naval collier No. 661, and on passage from Penarth to Dover, collided with the British steamer INTENT (1,564g. /1911), off the Lizard, and sank 49.55.30N., 05.21.30W.


----------



## NormHewitt (Nov 30, 2015)

*Corbrae*

Is there anyone who remembers the Corbrae when it was in Smith's Docks in Apr 1963?

Thanks


----------

